# Rookie smoker



## harkball (Jun 14, 2011)

I got my 1st smoker and I'm smoking as we speak. I'm doing chicken. A couple of questions, How long for chicken and how do I regulate my temperature? My smoker is a small Kingsford, 785 square inches. I cured it yesterday and trying chicken before I move to brisket and ribs. Thanks.


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Chicken is done when it is done.  I like to take my chicken till the breast reaches an internal temp of 170 some like higher some like lower.  You have to cook meat till its is done and forget about time.  I find that if I cook chicken at 250 it is done in about 2 hours but could be longer could be less.


----------



## harkball (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks ECTO, any tips on brisket and ribs?


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 14, 2011)

harkball said:


> Thanks ECTO, any tips on brisket and ribs?




Look up the basic briskit sticky and 3-2-1 ribs those are great places to start.  I would personaly try a pork butt before you tackle a brisket.  It is a long smoke that would let you get your temp control down in your smoker and it is hard to mess up a pork butt.


----------



## alelover (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you have a good digital meat thermometer? Is it calibrated?  Did you calibrated the thermo on the smoker? These are the first things that need to be addressed. Like Ecto said. It's done when it's done. It depends on the size of the chicken. Temp of the smoker. The search box up top is an awesome tool for finding anything you need to know.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't forget we love Q-view!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the

WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-

soflaquer
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## harkball (Jun 14, 2011)

OK, what is Q-view? I wound up cooking the chicken for about 4 hours at 200-220. It was 6 breast and a beer can chicken. I must say it turned out pretty good, wished it would have been a little more tender. Thanks for the advice. I was going to tackle a brisket next but someone told me to try a pig butt first so pig butt it will be next go around.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey harkball

Welcome qview is simply pictures of what you cook.  At the top of the reply box, in the au jeese Im not good at this--need some help people.  All the way to the right there is pic of a mtn .  click on that and it will supposidly let you post a pic.  I say supposidly because it doesn't always like me.  LOL  Anybpdy else wants to jump in and help a low tech man in a high tech world explain this would be a good thing

Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 30, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------

